# Lichtsteuerung mit Klöckner Möller EASY 230V AC



## Jogo (21 Oktober 2003)

Hallo Forummitglieder, 
ich beabsichtige für meine Sauna eine Lichtsteuerung mit EASY von Klöckner Möller zu realisieren. 
Dazu möchte ich den Eingang 1 als Start verwenden und den Eingang 2 zum stoppen. 
An den 4 Ausgängen werden jweils die Lampen geschalten. 
Nun sollte es so sein dass bei Start die erste Lampe brennt und nach einer bestimmten Zeit die 2., dann wieder die 3. und dann die vierte. Nach der vierten Lampe soll der Zyklus wieder von vorne beginnen. 
Kann mir jemand einen Lösungsansatz für die Programmierung nennen? 
Vielen Dank im voraus. 
Jürgen
-- 
---------------------------- 

mfg 

Jürgen


----------



## andre (31 Oktober 2003)

Hallo,
ich würde das Problem mit 4 Timern lösen. Ich könnte Dir bei Interesse den Programmausdruck mailen. Das Programm hat ca. 10 Zeilen.


----------

